# Further Canon EOS R specifications [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 1, 2018)

> *Update:* The full specifications for the Canon EOS R can be seen here.
> We were sent the following last night and have been unable to confirm any of the information in this post.
> *More Canon EOS R Rumored Specifications:*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 1, 2018)

Thx for the update.

Still no formal word on some major items:

Price
IBIS
FPS
Card slots
(Edit) Eye AF
The next few days will be interesting.

- A


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 1, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Thx for the update.
> 
> Still no formal word on some major items:
> 
> ...



I'm going to say no "true" IBIS with both the RF 35mm f/1.8 IS STM Macro and RF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM being stabilized. Maybe there will be some kind of software stabilization for video.

We've been told 1 card slot numerous times, but again, I can't confirm it.

Price is unknown, I expect Nok will have Yen pricing soon.

FPS is totally unknown at this time.


----------



## Foxeslink (Sep 1, 2018)

@Canon Rumors Guy what about Eye AF? Do you have information about that?


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 1, 2018)

i think as just a guess the fps will be 5d in nature. 6 to 7 fps but as a full start the gear looks dead on and no foot in door but kick the door down of entrance. but I could be wrong 1 memory slot like the 6d series and the 70-80d ones price anyone's guess . we will see sept 5.


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 1, 2018)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> i think as just a guess the fps will be 5d in nature. 6 to 7 fps but as a full start the gear looks dead on and no foot in door but kick the door down of entrance. but I could be wrong 1 memory slot like the 6d series and the 70-80d ones price anyone's guess . we will see sept 5.




5D4-like sensor X 5D4 fps are two big steps towards a 5D4 price.

There are other specs where Canon could leave stuff out to keep the 5D4 more attractive or to allow the R to be so small. But if it looks like a 5D4 and smells like a 5D4, it probably will cost as much as a 5D4.

- A


----------



## jolyonralph (Sep 1, 2018)

No way this is going to be under $3k.

Having said that, I do think all the video stuff being mentioned is a amateur videographer's wishful thinking.

Has anyone asked HarryFilm if he knows?


----------



## RGF (Sep 1, 2018)

AF speed looks impressive. Wonder if that is for R lens or EF lenses with adapter. Also wonder about FPS? with improved processor speeds, 10-12 FPS at 30 MP should be possible. Especially without mirror


----------



## jeanluc (Sep 1, 2018)

Anything about an AA filter?


----------



## Pixxel (Sep 1, 2018)

The Eye AF seems obvious to me because the M50 already has it, I wouldn't be concerned about this.


----------



## addola (Sep 1, 2018)

That bar does look like the touch bar on Apple's newest MacBook Pros. The camera should have EyeAF since EOS M50 (DIGIC 8 Processor) has it. I am more interested in knowing how it would support EF-Mount lenses. 

At these features, I wouldn't be amazed if it's priced mid $2000s, but then again, the Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS was priced lower than expected.


----------



## jolyonralph (Sep 1, 2018)

I really do like the idea of putting a function ring on lenses. I assume it'll be configurable (eg switch mode, aperture, maybe microfocus adjust).


----------



## dak723 (Sep 1, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Thx for the update.
> 
> Still no formal word on some major items:
> 
> ...



Major items? All depends on what priorities each individual has. As a non-typical forum dweller, the only major item on your list for me is the price. IBIS is pretty much unnecessary for those like me without older non-IS lenses. (Plus, I often wonder if IBIS runs the risk over the long run of putting the sensor out of alignment.) I expect one card slot and somehow have always been able to focus on what I want without the camera choosing for me. If I want to focus on the eyes, I will, If not, I would rather the camera not do anything! But Eye-AF is now the hot topic even though we have all been able to focus successfully without it. 

Far more important to me is touch screen focus point selection (as on the M5), overall ergonomics, and how good the EVF will be.


----------



## Timedog (Sep 1, 2018)

I wonder if the 24-105 is macro (but only 0.75x magnification) like one of their current full frame kit lenses, and that's why it has lens IS. If so, the body could still be IBIS. I think if the body has IBIS than this definitely isn't going to be $1900, like earlier rumors suggest. Give me IBIS and BSI sensor tech and I'm down to pay 3 grand, and I'm only a hobbyist currently. This could be the godlike camera everyone has been waiting for from Canon.


----------



## cpreston (Sep 1, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> I really do like the idea of putting a function ring on lenses. I assume it'll be configurable (eg switch mode, aperture, maybe microfocus adjust).



A continuously variable aperture, exposure compensation, or ISO adjustment on the lens would make quite a bit of sense. For video, it would be wonderful. For photos, it would be a fairly intuitive way for people who are used to working in auto mode to get the exposure that they want while looking at the LCD or EVF.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Sep 2, 2018)

Timedog said:


> I wonder if the 24-105 is macro (but only 0.75x magnification) like one of their current full frame kit lenses, and that's why it has lens IS. If so, the body could still be IBIS. I think if the body has IBIS than this definitely isn't going to be $1900, like earlier rumors suggest. Give me IBIS and BSI sensor tech and I'm down to pay 3 grand, and I'm only a hobbyist currently. This could be the godlike camera everyone has been waiting for from Canon.


Probably wouldn't go so far as to hope it is a god like camera. It will be a serious competitor to sony though. It may lack in some areas like ibis and card slots but it seems as though it will beat the sonys in other areas. By a fair margin. It will just come down to what the individual considers important


----------



## bokehmon22 (Sep 2, 2018)

dak723 said:


> Major items? All depends on what priorities each individual has. As a non-typical forum dweller, the only major item on your list for me is the price. IBIS is pretty much unnecessary for those like me without older non-IS lenses. (Plus, I often wonder if IBIS runs the risk over the long run of putting the sensor out of alignment.) I expect one card slot and somehow have always been able to focus on what I want without the camera choosing for me. If I want to focus on the eyes, I will, If not, I would rather the camera not do anything! But Eye-AF is now the hot topic even though we have all been able to focus successfully without it.
> 
> Far more important to me is touch screen focus point selection (as on the M5), overall ergonomics, and how good the EVF will be.



All Sigma Art lens are non IS. It would nice to add IBIS to it.

EyeAF would be nice but it isn't as necessary as dual card slot for me.


----------



## The Fat Fish (Sep 2, 2018)

The video specs sound promising which is worrying. What horrific crop or codec is waiting for us?


----------



## NorskHest (Sep 2, 2018)

The spec list is not bad but as ahsanford pointed out, no mention of card or ibis. I have a hard time thinking canon will allow this to do 10 bit out and have cinema features, this is unlike them. I know some like the whole external recorder deal but after getting the c200 and shooting right to a card I'm over the external recorder as we all should be. I still do not understand doing a new mount and releasing this camera with canons most expensive telephotos, I hope this means they will not be abandoning the ef for a long time to come


----------



## bod (Sep 2, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> I really do like the idea of putting a function ring on lenses. I assume it'll be configurable (eg switch mode, aperture, maybe microfocus adjust).


Yes this is a really innovative concept by Canon and appeals to me similarly. It would be good if as you assume it is configurable. Even better if you could use another button on the body to cycle the function ring between different options, e.g. ISO and aperture


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 2, 2018)

Pixxel said:


> The Eye AF seems obvious to me because the M50 already has it, I wouldn't be concerned about this.




So said the 6D2 crowd about on-chip ADC sensors -- b/c the 80D already had it. 

- A


----------



## Kit. (Sep 2, 2018)

bod said:


> Yes this is a really innovative concept by Canon and appeals to me similarly. It would be good if as you assume it is configurable. Even better if you could use another button on the body to cycle the function ring between different options, e.g. ISO and aperture


Yeah. On my ~7-year-old Canon Powershot S100 this button is called "RING FUNC."


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 2, 2018)

Sounding better than I thought.
Can't wait for the full specs and testi g comes out.


----------



## vangelismm (Sep 2, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> I really do like the idea of putting a function ring on lenses. I assume it'll be configurable (eg switch mode, aperture, maybe microfocus adjust).



microfocus adjust this is not a concern in ML.


----------



## weixing (Sep 2, 2018)

vangelismm said:


> microfocus adjust this is not a concern in ML.


Hi,
I think he doesn't mean AF Microadjustment, but mean fine manual focusing.

Anyway, may be "RF" = "Reduce Flange" since the RF mount has the same diameter as the EF mount, but at shorter flange distance ...  

Have a nice day.


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 2, 2018)

The more I think about this new R, the happier I am that I held out buying a 5d4.
I also think that with Canon colour and Canon ergonomics, this camera will kill the Sony 7's and the new Nikon.
A lot of those photographers that switched to Sony will rushing to come back to Canon.
That 28-70mm F2 lens sounds delectable too for indoor events without a flash.

Bringing out R versions of their most popular L lenses is very good. Most people want zoom lenses, and not a bunch of primes.

The top control dial is good on my M5, and I would imagine the one on the new R will be more sophisticated.
With the new slide bar and lens ring, we'll get a great to use camera.
If they can make it as fun to use as my M5, Canon is on an absolute winner and it will sell like hotcakes. Especially if you can use your thumb on the rear screen to focus while you look through the hopefully good EVF.
As soon as I've read some reports on it, I'll be pre-ordering one with that F2 zoom.


----------



## Pixxel (Sep 2, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> So said the 6D2 crowd about on-chip ADC sensors -- b/c the 80D already had it.
> 
> - A



You can't compare a software function to a physical technology applied to a different kind of sensor. I can see no reason for canon to not do it this time


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 2, 2018)

The Fat Fish said:


> The video specs sound promising which is worrying. What horrific crop or codec is waiting for us?



As someone else mentioned, the video specs do sound like a wishlist. They also don’t mention whether there is a crop.

If it has all those features and FF 4K no crop + 1080 120p, I would pre-order it on day one. 

Like you, however, I am waiting for the shoe to drop- Canon has always been fearful of cannibalizing their video and higher end prosumer cameras. 

Let’s see if they’re willing to go the distance this time- if they are bold and take a risk on the video along with the other seemingly innovative features here (which I applaud them for), they can own the stills / video hybrid market moving forward.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Sep 2, 2018)

Timedog said:


> I wonder if the 24-105 is macro (but only 0.75x magnification) like one of their current full frame kit lenses, and that's why it has lens IS. If so, the body could still be IBIS. I think if the body has IBIS than this definitely isn't going to be $1900, like earlier rumors suggest. Give me IBIS and BSI sensor tech and I'm down to pay 3 grand, and I'm only a hobbyist currently. This could be the godlike camera everyone has been waiting for from Canon.


The minimum focus distance on the new RF 24-105 is identical to the current 24-105 f/4L IS II USM, so it's not going to be terrible, but not outstanding either.


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 2, 2018)

SPECS DROPPED


----------



## goldenhusky (Sep 2, 2018)

Source: Nokishita
Canon 'EOS R' spec sheet has been posted on overseas news websites.
EOS R

specification sheet
Number of effective pixels: 30.3 million pixels (Total number of pixels: 31.7 million pixels)
Image type: JPEG, RAW (14 bit), C-RAW
Dual pixel RAW support
EVF: organic EL, 0.71 times
AF point (when cross key is selected): 5,655 points
Distance measurement range: EV - 6 to 18 (23 ° C at room temperature · ISO 100 with F1.2 lens)
ISO sensitivity: 100 to 40000 (extended ISO: 50, 51200, 102400)
Shutter speed: 1/8000 to 30 seconds, valve
Continuous shooting performance: Up to 8 frames per second (at servo AF: up to 5 frames / sec)
Video: 4K30p, full HD 60p, HD 120p
Rear liquid crystal: 3.15 type 2.1 million dots touch panel
Battery: LP - E 6 N / LP - E 6 (LP - E 6 can not charge the camera USB)
Recording medium: SD / SDHC / SDXC card
Size: 135.8 x 98.3 x 84.4 mm
Weight: 660 g (including battery / memory card) · 580 g (body only)


----------



## Frodo (Sep 2, 2018)

Reads like a single SD card slot (as per my 6D).


----------



## goldenhusky (Sep 2, 2018)

"EVF: organic EL, 0.71 times" what does that mean?


----------



## goldenhusky (Sep 2, 2018)

Frodo said:


> Reads like a single SD card slot (as per my 6D).


yep it is just one SD card. I was hoping it will be at least UHS ll. Sounds like I will be disappointed there.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 2, 2018)

goldenhusky said:


> "EVF: organic EL, 0.71 times" what does that mean?



Magnification, probably. 

I’m more curious about the “cross key.” Did they come up with a way to generate cross-type AF?


----------



## Frodo (Sep 2, 2018)

goldenhusky said:


> "EVF: organic EL, 0.71 times" what does that mean?


0.71 is the viewfinder magnification, usually based on 50mm lenses. So how big does the viewfinder appear. This is consistent with full frame DSLRs


----------



## goldenhusky (Sep 2, 2018)

3kramd5 said:


> Magnification, probably.
> 
> I’m more curious about the “cross key.” Did they come up with a way to generate cross-type AF?



I assumed it refers cross type AF points since that is the basis for Canon's DPAF


----------



## goldenhusky (Sep 2, 2018)

Frodo said:


> 0.71 is the viewfinder magnification, usually based on 50mm lenses. So how big does the viewfinder appear. This is consistent with full frame DSLRs



Thanks. If that is true then it is not telling anything about the EVF resolution.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 2, 2018)

goldenhusky said:


> I assumed it refers cross type AF points since that is the basis for Canon's DPAF


?

DPAF to date has not been cross type. Architecturally they can only construct parallel lines. 

Maybe this sensor has half the pixel pairs rotated.


----------



## goldenhusky (Sep 2, 2018)

Sounds like the LCD touch screen has even better resolution compared to 5D4. 5D4 has 1.62 million dots Vs EOS R has 2.1 million dots. Anyone know if this will be anymore helpful in practical terms?


----------



## Frodo (Sep 2, 2018)

goldenhusky said:


> Sounds like the LCD touch screen has even better resolution compared to 5D4. 5D4 has 1.62 million dots Vs EOS R has 2.1 million dots. Anyone know if this will be anymore helpful in practical terms?



Just like with sensor resolution, linear resolution depends on the square of the number of dots (pixels). So the linear resolution is just 14% higher.


----------



## goldenhusky (Sep 2, 2018)

Frodo said:


> Just like with sensor resolution, linear resolution depends on the square of the number of dots (pixels). So the linear resolution is just 14% higher.



Thanks, I get that. I was asking if there is any practical advantages? Obviously the picutre will have more detail but is that good enough to identify a shot that is not in focus. One problem today I face in almost all cameras is the picture appears to be focused properly in the LCD but I can find flaws when I import in to the computer. Do we have better possibility of identifying out of focus pictures? any other advantages?


----------



## HarryFilm (Sep 2, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> No way this is going to be under $3k.
> 
> Having said that, I do think all the video stuff being mentioned is a amateur videographer's wishful thinking.
> 
> Has anyone asked HarryFilm if he knows?




===

My sources actually HAVE NOT MENTIONED this specific camera so am I as surprised by this camera as the rest of you! Good on Canon for doing this if those specs are TRUE!

My European sources have only mentioned EITHER a September Photokina 2018 or a January CES 2019 introduction for a new Canon camera that fits more of the XC-15-style video camera with a one inch sensor but replaceable lens and 10-bit high-bitrate 4:2:2 interframe UHDTV 4K codec. I personally HAVE NOT HEARD OF this specific RF-mount camera coming from ANY of my rumour sources, so I cannot make any comment about it. I guess we have to wait until September 5th to see what all the fuss is out! If the one inch sensor XC-15 camera is NOT announced at Photokina, then it would be a likely January CES 2019 show announcement. I seriously doubt Canon would wait until NAB 2019 to announce an XC-15 upgrade!

---

What I CAN TELL YOU is that I personally have a surprise for you all. This one you will DEFINITELY LIKE and it's a bit bigger than you could POSSIBLY IMAGINE but I will see what I am allowed to do after shortly after September 5th 2018! Watch here on CanonRumors between Friday the 7th to Tuesday the 11th of September. I will receive some specific further information as to what I am allowed to reveal. I will likely be allowed to reveal SPECIFIC SPECIFICATIONS but NOT an actual product photograph. I should note though it IS sitting on my work desk right now!


----------



## HarryFilm (Sep 2, 2018)

goldenhusky said:


> "EVF: organic EL, 0.71 times" what does that mean?



I am going to suggest Organic Electro-Luminescent Display:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroluminescent_display

It's not quite a Samsung-style AMOLED smartphone screen but it comes darn close! This was DEFINITELY chosen for battery consumption reasons so it doesn't drain the battery so fast. It also means the EFV display frame rate is at or faster than 60 fps which is PERFECTLY FINE for a small mirrorless camer. This means lag will be AT THE MOST 2 or 3 video frames or somewhere between 40 to 120 milliseconds (or around one-tenth of a second) which is ALSO JUST FINE for working as an optical viewfinder replacement!

It looks like this will be a decent camera from Canon --- I can't see too many issues with it so far. BUT IT BETTER HAVE 10-bit 4:2:2 Interframe 4K at user-selectable 75, 150, 200 and 300 megabits per second in order to make it competitive with the Panasonic G5-series or the Sony A7S2 series.


----------



## goldenhusky (Sep 2, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> I am going to suggest Organic Electro-Luminescent Display:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroluminescent_display
> 
> ...



60fps is a good EVF, Agreed sounds like a decent camera from Canon
4K video has 2 different bit rates 480 Mbps (ALL-I) 120Mbps IPB


----------



## goldenhusky (Sep 2, 2018)

Some facts from PDF

Has Electronic shutter
There is a 1.6x crop mode to use EF-S lenses (Never imagined Canon would let people use the EF-S lenses on a full frame MILC)
4K is 3840x2160 
codec: MPEG-4 AVC/H.264
AA filter
No 1080p 120fps
720p 120fps limited to 7:29 minutes
Video recording limited to 29:59
Sounds like USB charging is only allowed with USB Power Adapter PD-E1 (It says this "In-camera charging: although it is compatible with USB Type-C (5V/1.5A) equivalent, do not charge the camera other than with the USB Power Adapter PD-E1")

Unknowns at this point
Price
EVF resolution
IBIS - most likely will not be there
eye AF - most likely it will not be there
Electronic shutter speed
Flash sync speed
4k crop factor
C-log
Focus peaking
Zebras
HDMI output specs

I found this under playback section Highlight Alert: The white areas with no image data will blink. Any ideas what this is?


----------



## goldenhusky (Sep 2, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Thx for the update.
> 
> Still no formal word on some major items:
> 
> ...



FPS answered 8FPS and 5 FPS with servo AF (tracking)
Card slot 1 (confusion around UHS 1 or 2) specs do not say UHS 2 but has a tabular colum showing 47 RAW bursts under UHS II. I am hoping this supports UHS II cards. Most likely no IBIS no Eye AF


----------



## jolyonralph (Sep 2, 2018)

goldenhusky said:


> I found this under playback section Highlight Alert: The white areas with no image data will blink. Any ideas what this is?



That's your missing zebras.

We can pretty much guarantee that focus peaking will be there.

We can pretty much guarantee that it's a single UHS-II SD slot.

I'll be highly surprised if Eye EF isn't there seeing as it's on the M50. I think Canon will get savaged by the press if they leave out a technology which is almost just a cut-and-paste of software code from one firmware into another. Having said that, it does seem odd that it isn't specifically mentioned in the PDF.


----------



## Isaacheus (Sep 2, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> That's your missing zebras.
> 
> We can pretty much guarantee that focus peaking will be there.
> 
> ...



If that's in the playback menu, then wouldn't that be the same as what canon has had for ages (I use it on my 6d)? - It blinks on image review but not while taking a photo (in liveview on the 6d). It'd be excellent if it did it through the evf in real time. 
Has canon had focus peaking on any of the non powershot cameras before?


----------



## Terry Danks (Sep 2, 2018)

No IBIS . . . no sale!
I left Nikon over stabilization when they lagged Canon 15-20 years ago.
Looks like I'll be leaving Canon over the same issue now.
Bummer in that I think the Sony ergonomics suck but that's the way it is. 
Those declaring this a "Sony killer" apparently see things differently than I.


----------



## rsdofny (Sep 2, 2018)

Great...wedding photographers can have their shoulder loads balanced with 28-70f2 on one shoulder and 70-200f2.8 on another.


----------



## rsdofny (Sep 2, 2018)

NorskHest said:


> The spec list is not bad but as ahsanford pointed out, no mention of card or ibis. I have a hard time thinking canon will allow this to do 10 bit out and have cinema features, this is unlike them. I know some like the whole external recorder deal but after getting the c200 and shooting right to a card I'm over the external recorder as we all should be. I still do not understand doing a new mount and releasing this camera with canons most expensive telephotos, I hope this means they will not be abandoning the ef for a long time to come



If this is a 6D2 replacement, Canon can always come back with a 5D4 successor with a larger body and all the bells and whistles, at obviously a higher price. The bigger question is how Canon (or Nikon) positions itself between the MLFF vs DSLR, old mount vs new. But that is another story.


----------



## bdbender4 (Sep 3, 2018)

Only one card slot? Tsk, tsk, the wedding photographers are going to go crazy, or at least they are about the Nikon Z cameras having only one slot. And Nikon upgraded to XQD, whereas Canon stuck with plain old SD. Gasp! 

More seriously, Thom Hogan has a very good article on real-vs-imagined points-of-failure, specifically about the one-card issue. His site is nominally a Nikon-oriented site, but I keep reading his stuff even though I gave up on Nikon years ago. He is very well informed about the market overall, and keeps track of other brands, too.

(Moderator: hope this is OK, bythom is not a competing rumor site, but of course feel free to delete this post if I have transgressed.)


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 3, 2018)

USB 3.1 PD charging is NOT 5.0V 2amp.
PD charging goes up to 20 volts 2 amps and the voltage varies depending on the needs of the battery being charged.
This is one of the advantages of USB-C along with MUCH faster read and write times.
Glad Canon went for a USB-C connector as it will allow charging from PD charging boxes as well as from AC chargers.
A big advantage of PD charger boxes is that you can charge a 20,000 mAh box in 2 hours from a PD wall charger, rather than 10 hours on a normal USB charger.


----------



## kei1309 (Sep 3, 2018)

bod said:


> Yes this is a really innovative concept by Canon and appeals to me similarly. It would be good if as you assume it is configurable. Even better if you could use another button on the body to cycle the function ring between different options, e.g. ISO and aperture



FYI, Samsung had their iFn lenses with customizable buttons on the lenses way before this happened. this was on their discontinued NX line of mirrorless.

and Sony has customizable buttons on some lenses.

so yea. not an innovation by Canon.


----------



## tmroper (Sep 3, 2018)

Having never operated an EOS Cinema camera, I had to look into what that "Focus Guide" technology is. It looks like it works as a focus confirmation for a selected focus point/area when focusing manually. And that sounds pretty good.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 3, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> My sources actually HAVE NOT MENTIONED this specific camera



Who would HAVE thought?


----------



## miketcool (Sep 3, 2018)

This is Canon’s 6D replacement. I wasn’t expecting C-Log, but will take that if true. It’s worth every bit of $1,900 with the specs being rumored. It makes me more excited for the professional 5D replacement and 1D bodies that are no doubt being tested right now.


----------



## HarryFilm (Sep 5, 2018)

tmroper said:


> Having never operated an EOS Cinema camera, I had to look into what that "Focus Guide" technology is. It looks like it works as a focus confirmation for a selected focus point/area when focusing manually. And that sounds pretty good.



===

Actually ALL the Canon EOS C300mk2, C500 and C700 are absolutely GREAT for both STILLS AND VIDEO since I can extract 8 megapixel stills so nicely with Blackmagic Resolve from my 30 fps to 60 fps video. They really should have all their features embedded into the 7D, 6D, 5D and 1D series still cameras. In my opinion, the C700 FF is a GREAT if large Stills Camera system since you can output at 60 fps at full FF resolution AND use it for Video production. Mind you, a fully kitted out system IS going to cost you around $50,000+ with some decent prime lenses!

---

There's some new MF combined Stills/Video cameras coming out which will rectify the 8 megapixel limit and bring you 60 to 120 fps 30 megapixel+ images so these megapixel limitations on VIDEO cameras will no longer be an issue and for all you SPORTS/ACTION stills shooters out there, you can just buy a new video camera instead!


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 6, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> There's some new MF combined Stills/Video cameras coming out which will rectify the 8 megapixel limit and bring you 60 to 120 fps 30 megapixel+ images so these megapixel limitations on VIDEO cameras will no longer be an issue and for all you SPORTS/ACTION stills shooters out there, you can just buy a new video camera instead!



Leaked photo of SPORTS LENS for new canon medium FORMAT system.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 6, 2018)

3kramd5 said:


> Leaked photo of SPORTS LENS for new canon medium FORMAT system.



The new 600mm f0.9?


----------

